# Overclock Failure



## BigCoolBob (May 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first visit here, so please be gentle 

About 6 months ago, a friend of mine built me a nice little gaming rig and overcloked it (air cooled). He used an Intel E6420 and cooled it with a 120mm fan and a heatsink. He tested the overclock to death over the course of about 5 days, and at the end he handed me my new system with a stable overclock of 3.88ghz. 

For 6 months I have had no problems at all and all has been well. On Sunday evening I switched it on to do a spot of online gaming and noted a slower boot up than normal. I checked the system info and the processors were running at 2.13ghz (factory speed) and the overclock seemed to have stopped working. It was fine on Sunday afternoon when I was doing some uni work on it and nothing had happened to it between then and the evening.

Can anyone offer any insights into why this could have happened and what, if anything, I can do to resolve it. I cannot get hole of my friend who bought it as he has since moved to London.

I know a little bit about overclocking, but am still an absolute novice, so if you can help, please could you try and keep it simple, Im a bit dim :grin:

Many thanks in advance for your help


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello :wave:




sounds to me as if your system did an auto restart on its own >>>> when it does this it will often times revert its bios settings to default which would be your lower clock speed

although I must admit >>>>>> I am VERY skeptical of an E6420 being stable at 3.88 GHZ 


to get started getting you back to your overclock / lets hope your buddy stored your overclock settings in the bios

enter the bios / then look for a section which has an "F" key named after it >>>>> 


example


Press F12 to *Load Bios from C*MOS .......... try that and HOPE your buddy was expereienced enough to save your HYPER speed settings in there >>>> if he did then you can select that profile and hit save and enter >>>>> when you re-boot all his settings will be active ???????


to review this info / check your motherboard manual 



keep us posted with your progress


best regards


joe


----------

